# Shanina Shaik- walking the runway for 2018 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Pier 94 in New York 08.11.2018 x6



## brian69 (9 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (9 Nov. 2018)

Ich mag sie!  :drip:


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2018)

Reizend :thx: sehr


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2018)

perfekt
:thumbup:


----------



## cloudbox (18 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Shanina!


----------

